# Time has come.....



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 8, 2007)

My buddy calls me today, all mad and irritated.
He tells me his connections keep BSing him and faking about
the buds.  He's sick and tired of smoking schwag ( i dont blame him ).

He tells me to go ahead and put a order in for a 1/4 lbs.  And he'll 
drop off his half of the $1300 tomorrow.  I tell him, that i will call
"RICO" (me) that I want a QP, and it probably wont get "delivered"
until sometime next week.

being the good friend that I am, knowing how hes feeling about tring
to score some good bud..  I decided I will harvest one of my
LR's early. Tricomes are mostly cloudy, no amber yet. 

So i harvested her.. Took some pictures of the process.
 A before picture, picture of my DIY dry chamber, buds and more buds.
Enjoy.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't have a good eye.. think that one plant will really dry to be 1/4 lb?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2007)

Yo MrP

Your plant in pic 6 looks a bit sick lmao

Good grow  

Hippy


----------



## Growdude (Sep 8, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> I don't have a good eye.. think that one plant will really dry to be 1/4 lb?


 
You will loose up to 2/3 of your weight when dry.
It doesnt look like its a QP.
But a good grow none the less.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 8, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> I don't have a good eye.. think that one plant will really dry to be 1/4 lb?


 

I was wondering if it would be a QP or not.
I might have to harvest LR2, then. hmmmmm
Or give it to him moist in a vacuumed bag.

Hope it at least tips the scale at 2ounces, after 2days of dry chamber
and 2 days of cure.

See the beauty of it all is:

Im "RICO", selling to myself and my buddy.
So i only really need 2 ounces.

Recently, my buddy stopped by my work to shoot the breeze.
I let him know, i had a little nug left over from a sample "RICO"
gave me.  I gave it to him (about a bowls worth).  I call him
later that evening, he's telling me how good that bud was.


----------

